
CCleaner Disregarding Settings and Forcing Update to Latest 5.46 Version - extarial
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/ccleaner-disregarding-settings-and-forcing-update-to-latest-546-version/
======
hourislate
I good alternative Maximum PC turned me on to is Privazer.

[https://privazer.com/](https://privazer.com/)

